# Released prisoner pick-up



## Ayyostephen (Aug 6, 2015)

Hanging around Ontario, California the other night and get a ping 5 minutes away. Pulling up I realize this pick up is at a jail.
Got a little worried, but though I might be picking up someone who just got off work. Park in the lot and well I was wrong guy knocks on my window ask if I'm Uber. Before I could say anything he spots my uber app on and hops in.

*shit* he ask me to take him to Fontana just drive there no destination. I'm thinking I shouldn't have done this lol so we're driving and he ask if I can take him to an airport in texas. Didn't quite click in my head yet, but I tell him I can't were to far. He then says a greyhound is fine. So we're headed toward Rialto now.

He tells me he's tired and going to lay down I say that's fine. Few minutes later he's on the phone with the police! Telling them were being followed and shot at. I'm flipping out in my head as I realize this guys not mentally there. Calmed him down and told em no one's following. We get to the station and he changes his mind. Gives me an address to a buddies house in San bernadino and ask me to take him. I end up doing it again and half way there the ride cancels.

This point didn't want any trouble just dropped him off at the location, but noticed he never went into the house just walked around the area thought it was odd..

Emailed Uber about the occurrence they reimbursed me for the extra miles and supposedly deactivated the guy since he wasn't safe to be around.

Last time I do that..lol


----------



## BDAWG (Nov 17, 2015)

At least you got paid


----------



## Ayyostephen (Aug 6, 2015)

BDAWG said:


> At least you got paid


Very true. Was worried I wouldn't get the extra 20 miles driven, but uber came through for me.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

........glad you got paid. I have done more than a few of these, here. Most of what you get are Rides of Shame after being locked up for Drunk and Disorderly. All that I had to do was make sure that they had money.

When I get some whack-0 who wants a scenic tour, as soon as I get him to the first address (n your case, the Doggies), I tell him that I have to go pick up my wife, so he needs to get out and request another cab.

In the case of Uber, I would tell him that the ride is over, I need to pick up my wife and he needs to request another Uber. I will take the one-star to get rid of a whack-0. 

There are few things that are worse than riding around half the night or day with a whack-0. In the cab, I used to make sure that they had some money and get it from them. When that ran out, I invited them to leave or pay some more. Still, I was glad when the whack-0 finally got out. I learned, after a few whack-0 trips, that you suddenly have to pick up your wife, child or grandchild and the whack-0 needs to work someone else's nerves.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Ayyostephen said:


> Hanging around Ontario, California the other night and get a ping 5 minutes away. Pulling up I realize this pick up is at a jail.
> Got a little worried, but though I might be picking up someone who just got off work. Park in the lot and well I was wrong guy knocks on my window ask if I'm Uber. Before I could say anything he spots my uber app on and hops in.
> 
> *shit* he ask me to take him to Fontana just drive there no destination. I'm thinking I shouldn't have done this lol so we're driving and he ask if I can take him to an airport in texas. Didn't quite click in my head yet, but I tell him I can't were to far. He then says a greyhound is fine. So we're headed toward Rialto now.
> ...


Keep your doors locked man. Crack the window and confirm their name then let them in.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Don't pick up at a prison without confirming with police


----------



## Ayyostephen (Aug 6, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> Keep your doors locked man. Crack the window and confirm their name then let them in.


Yeah I ahould, but I've grown to have a habit with the prius once I hit park it unlocks the doors and I usually forget x.x will take caution next time although I probably won't be picking up like an area like this again.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

If you were in Texas I'd ask if you were the one who dropped that bastard at my place of employment the other night...


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Ayyostephen said:


> Yeah I ahould, but I've grown to have a habit with the prius once I hit park it unlocks the doors and I usually forget x.x will take caution next time although I probably won't be picking up like an area like this again.


ya thats the other thing, don't hesitate to cancel and drive away if you feel unsafe. As far as the door locking some drivers wont do it because they dont want to annoy PAX but remember your safety comes first.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Ayyostephen said:


> Yeah I ahould, but I've grown to have a habit with the prius once I hit park it unlocks the doors and I usually forget x.x will take caution next time although I probably won't be picking up like an area like this again.


That should be a customizable feature.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

I picked up a couple of gangbanger types in DTLA, they had just been released from the county jail. One of them had been in there for three months. It was a hair-raising ride out to San Fernando. I didn't want to ask what they had been in there for in case they said "Jacking Uber drivers."


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Ayyostephen said:


> Yeah I ahould, but I've grown to have a habit with the prius once I hit park it unlocks the doors and I usually forget x.x will take caution next time although I probably won't be picking up like an area like this again.


It is a customizable feature. You can fix this so your doors do not unlock when put into park. Look in your settings.


----------



## DarnellAtlanta (Feb 15, 2015)

BDAWG said:


> At least you got paid


Lol


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

I picked up a guy at 5:30 am from a bail bonds place. It was dark. I have learned to keep doors locked, always. I'm a chick and he was a big ass dude. His bro ordered the ride. A bit nervous at first. He was arrested for domestic violence (I asked cause I'm nosy). I had my pepper spray. I don't judge. Nice guy. Innocent until proven guilty, of course.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> I picked up a guy at 5:30 am from a bail bonds place. It was dark. I have learned to keep doors locked, always. I'm a chick and he was a big ass dude. His bro ordered the ride. A bit nervous at first. He was arrested for domestic violence (I asked cause I'm nosy). I had my pepper spray. I don't judge. Nice guy. Innocent until proven guilty, of course.


Come on, don't do that...What if he responded, "Raping Uber drivers."

In those situations where my pax were coming from a jail, a court house, or had on an ankle monitor I didn't ask them a dang thing. They usually volunteered it any how but they likely aren't happy about their situation so why potentially poke at a sore spot? You wouldn't ask an obviously distraught pax who you're picking up from a funeral home, "So who died?"


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Ayyostephen said:


> Hanging around Ontario, California the other night and get a ping 5 minutes away. Pulling up I realize this pick up is at a jail.
> Got a little worried, but though I might be picking up someone who just got off work. Park in the lot and well I was wrong guy knocks on my window ask if I'm Uber. Before I could say anything he spots my uber app on and hops in.
> 
> *shit* he ask me to take him to Fontana just drive there no destination. I'm thinking I shouldn't have done this lol so we're driving and he ask if I can take him to an airport in texas. Didn't quite click in my head yet, but I tell him I can't were to far. He then says a greyhound is fine. So we're headed toward Rialto now.
> ...


Lol.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Eh, not shocking. I've picked up far worse from a starbucks no less.

I'm far more cautious when picking up pax from Walmart than a jailhouse.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Make sure you give them a referral code for new drivers


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Eh, not shocking. I've picked up far worse from a starbucks no less.
> 
> I'm far more cautious when picking up pax from Walmart than a jailhouse.


Driver to all Starbucks PU: "How are you? I am your UberDriver ____, I just started my day, you're my first customer, I


SECOTIME said:


> Eh, not shocking. I've picked up far worse from a starbucks no less.
> 
> I'm far more cautious when picking up pax from Walmart than a jailhouse.


LOL.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Scenicruiser said:


> Make sure you give them a referral code for new drivers


Good one.


----------



## evannacooper (Sep 1, 2015)

I got pinged by a guy with the name "Raul" downtown. I was like "hey thats my dad and my brothers name...cool."
Before I get there the Pax calls and is like "Hello, Evanna? This is Jr."

Me: "What...where....hold on I'm almost there. Look for a grey mazda van." and I hang up.

I pull up, sure enough it's my effing brother I havent seen in 10 years. It is then I realize that the Houston Jail is not far from where I picked him up.

He had just gotten out. No excuse, explination, nothing. First thing he said was "Don't tell dad." He didn't think it was funny but I was in tears, it was glorious!!!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

evannacooper said:


> I got pinged by a guy with the name "Raul" downtown. I was like "hey thats my dad and my brothers name...cool."
> Before I get there the Pax calls and is like "Hello, Evanna? This is Jr."
> 
> Me: "What...where....hold on I'm almost there. Look for a grey mazda van." and I hang up.
> ...


If I was getting out of jail and pinged a family member when I was trying to get an Uber I'd friggen cancel if I didn't want my family to know. Perhaps he needed to see a familiar face.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

evannacooper said:


> I got pinged by a guy with the name "Raul" downtown. I was like "hey thats my dad and my brothers name...cool."
> Before I get there the Pax calls and is like "Hello, Evanna? This is Jr."
> 
> Me: "What...where....hold on I'm almost there. Look for a grey mazda van." and I hang up.
> ...


He was lucky that when he got out his smartphone was returned to him fully charged and the phone plan was still not cancelled yet. Or did he borrow someone else' to hail you?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> He was lucky that when he got out his smartphone was returned to him fully charged and the phone plan was still not cancelled yet. Or did he borrow someone else' to hail you?


Could be he had just spent the night in the drunk tank from a night of too much partying.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

D Town said:


> Could be he had just spent the night in the drunk tank from a night of too much partying.


I see.


----------



## evannacooper (Sep 1, 2015)

yeah, knowing my brother it was most likely a bar fight. That was one of my first thoughts, but did not dare ask how he had a phone ready to Uber. I could just imagine he stole it or something. Who knows


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

evannacooper said:


> yeah, knowing my brother it was most likely a bar fight. That was one of my first thoughts, but did not dare ask how he had a phone ready to Uber. I could just imagine he stole it or something. Who knows


Ah family...not always the most stress free individuals to deal with, huh?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

D Town said:


> Ah family...not always the most stress free individuals to deal with, huh?


Like the wise Brits say...

The great thing about friends is, you can choose them. (Hidden message, in cute British subtlety, is: With family, you can't. You are stuck with whatever bozos you have got.)


----------

